# Piano sheet music...



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

*The more musically inclined member of my family (my daughter) wants to contribute to our display this year by making a recording of her playing the piano. The plan is to replay this recording with a skeleton at the piano so it sounds like it's playing. So she wants some really creepy music to play, but we don't know of any pieces.

So I'm hoping that someone here can point me in the right direction with some pieces she can play. Our piano has the feature to change it from regular piano, to synthesizer, to organ, etc., and can record too.

So any help anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
*


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata is one of my favorite pieces. It has a macabre, eerie feel to it, and I think it would suit your prop perfectly.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I too like Moonlight Sonata. Fantastic piece that evokes dark emotions. Another way to go would be a kids song and play it slowly on piano.
London Bridge, Twinkle Twinkle Little Star, Ring Around The Rosie, and there are many others. They are not hard to play either.
Just slow them down and they can be really creepy.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

If you're looking for spooky music, I recommend:

"Toccata and Fugue in D Minor" (played on the organ setting)
Chopin's "Funeral March"

Alternately, this page has sheet music for the following public domain Halloween tunes (among other goodies): 

"Spirit Rappings"
"Goblin Man"
"Denny Malone's Ghost"
"The Witches Flight"

If you record any of those songs and want a little extra publicity for your haunt, feel free to contact Six Foot Plus (a podcast that I help out with) about playing your daughter's work on the show.


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> If you're looking for spooky music, I recommend:
> 
> "Toccata and Fugue in D Minor" (played on the organ setting)
> Chopin's "Funeral March"
> ...


*These are some of the exact ones I was looking for! Thank you so much. Unfortunately, and as much as I would love for her to play it, I'm afraid Toccata is too advanced for her right now, but the Funeral March may be right up her ally.

Thanks for the info!*


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost (Sep 2, 2009)

Disney's Haunted Mansion has the great Grim Grinning Ghost. Check youtube to hear the tune.
Also if you go to Amazon.com look up the Donnie Darko soundtrack by Michael Andrew.

The Artifact & Living is awesome. Gretchen Ross is also fantastic. LIquid Spears is very erie. 
Celler Door is the best. It has a vocal track, but would still sound great without it.
Does your daughter play by ear? Will you need sheet music?
I can send a burned CD of the music I have.


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

*No, she doesn't play by ear, so she would need the sheet music. I'll look online and see if I can find them. Thanks for the suggestions!

*


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Never played, but it looks fantastic, sheet music of a tune named "Vampire Waltz" by A. B. Coney. Years ago in an antique mall some more scary sheet music was a nice picture of a" heroric" rider on a rearing horse it was a song by the KKK! The $100 price tag kept it there......sometimes little ,subtle items in a display can be Scary.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

horrorman said:


> I too like Moonlight Sonata. Fantastic piece that evokes dark emotions. Another way to go would be a kids song and play it slowly on piano.
> London Bridge, Twinkle Twinkle Little Star, Ring Around The Rosie, and there are many others. They are not hard to play either.
> Just slow them down and they can be really creepy.


Oooh, London Bridge, anyone remember how the ghost of Barnabas's sister used to sing that on Dark Shadows? No?

Ring Around the Rosie would also be awesome, especially with skeletons!


----------

